# What to do with a 2 axis DRO when you what 3 axis.



## fltenwheeler (Jul 28, 2022)

I have a Jet JVM-830F that I put a 2 axis DRO many years ago. I decided that I wanted a 3 axis DRO. 

What was on it was a Sargon that went out of business years ago. I was thinking I would need to change out everything. 

I found that Linear Measuring Systems makes adapters to use Sargon and other systems to work with Jenix DRO systems. 

For less than $500 I was able to purchase a new scale and display that would use my already installed scales. 

Tim


----------



## SmithDoor (Jul 28, 2022)

fltenwheeler said:


> I have a Jet JVM-830F that I put a 2 axis DRO many years ago. I decided that I wanted a 3 axis DRO.
> 
> What was on it was a Sargon that went out of business years ago. I was thinking I would need to change out everything.
> 
> ...


Your screen is 3 axis by front cover 
What does back look like?

Dave


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 28, 2022)

This is the new 3 axis display.

The old one was just 2 axis and had no functions. 

Tim


----------



## SmithDoor (Jul 28, 2022)

fltenwheeler said:


> This is the new 3 axis display.
> 
> The old one was just 2 axis and had no functions.
> 
> Tim


From Shars.com you buy a single axis display for quill or knee.

You can find them on Amazon too

Dave


----------



## fltenwheeler (Jul 29, 2022)

Here is the original display. The new display is much nicer.


----------

